# Looking for A reputable breeder in the SF area



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's a list of breeders in the SoCal area: https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...468618-southern-california-breeders-list.html

Here's a list of breeders in the NorCal area: https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...uppy/404714-northern-california-breeders.html

I looked at a map and it looks like SF is NorCal, but thought I'd link both.


----------



## Betholivieri (Nov 28, 2019)

Does anyone have any info on SF golden retrievers?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Betholivieri said:


> Does anyone have any info on SF golden retrievers?


I would expand your search beyond SF. There doesn't seem to be a lot of puppy availability in that area right now. We are in SoCal and have a litter on the ground (all are sold, sorry), and 6 out of 9 puppies are going to homes in the Bay Area. I can only conclude that's because there aren't enough puppies available locally. Look at the two lists Aesthetic posted for you. People spent time and effort bringing those to you. Take advantage of their work.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

DanaRuns said:


> I would expand your search beyond SF. There doesn't seem to be a lot of puppy availability in that area right now. We are in SoCal and have a litter on the ground (all are sold, sorry), and 6 out of 9 puppies are going to homes in the Bay Area. I can only conclude that's because there aren't enough puppies available locally. Look at the two lists Aesthetic posted for you. People spent time and effort bringing those to you. Take advantage of their work.


I believe the OP was referring to a breeder called SF Golden Retrievers? https://sfgoldenretrievers.com

OP - I would pass on this breeder. There are no names or registered names anywhere on the site (that I could find anyway), which makes it impossible to check for the necessary health clearances. 

Hips and Elbows should be x-rayed and sent to OFA at 24 months at the earliest (anything before 24 months is a prelim and not acceptable). Eyes should be checked by an ophthalmologist every year after 12 months. Heart should be done by a cardiologist once after 12 months (and it must be a cardiologist, not a practitioner or a specialist). All of these clearances are publicly available via ofa.org - all you need is the registered name of a dog. All of these are necessary to do BEFORE breeding. I don't like the lack of information on their website at all.

I do not like the way those goldens look on that website. I am no expert in conformation, but those dogs don't look very structurally sound to me. There also appears to be no titles - I am making that assumption since there is no mention of doing any kind of activity (conformation, agility, barn hunt, obedience, etc.) on the website. I don't love that their hereditary/genetic defect is only valid for a year. That seems like a cop-out on their part.

For $2000, you can 100% find a better breeder. Look at the posts I linked - there is a thorough list of breeders in both posts that do their due diligence when it comes to golden retriever health, structure and temperament.


----------



## Betholivieri (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you all for this info. I will definitely be reaching out to some of the breeders that were listed here!


----------



## Betholivieri (Nov 28, 2019)

I got in contact with Scott’s 24k goldens. The parents are Rocky and Teaser. Can someone tell me if their clearances check out?! Thank you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Rocky: Pedigree: Am.GCH Scotts 24k Who Wants To Be A Millionare and https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1405767 you will want to see a current eye exam

Teaser: Pedigree: Ridgeviews Shake it for me girl and https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1632905
you will want to see a current (within last 12 mo ) eye exam


I couldn't find if there was a test breeding done, just popping onto the site twice downloaded 4 songs onto my computer- hate music on websites!But other than the missing eyes, all is in place.


----------



## Betholivieri (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you Prism Goldens! So if the eyes check out you’d say this is a good litter to go forward with?


----------



## LandA (Nov 14, 2019)

I did quite a bit of research on this recently and the list I came up with for NorCal was:

- Osprey Goldens
- Starchaser Goldens 
- Foxfire Goldens
- Masters Goldens
- Birnam Woods

By no means an exhaustive list, and I'm not an expert on this, but all of the above seemed legitimate and had proper clearances and good references. Also they are all currently breeding which I found to be hard to find in some of the older lists. Hope it's helpful!


----------

